# aluminum windows



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all
Does anyone know of an aluminium window manufacturer within reasonable distance of Pedrogao Grande?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's one close to or in the PG trading estate right next to the IC8 junction & I think they do both aluminium & PVC.

And for what it's worth, we have both in our place & PVC beats the pants off of aluminium by a country mile.


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Steve. I had been told by a couple of people that aluminium is better because it doesn't degrade with the sun. Confusing!
Have to buy a kitchen, bathroom, tv and various electrodomesticos next week when we are over so if you have any info on any of those it would be appreciated.
I checked out Leroy Merlin last time I was over, know about one called Worten in Coimbra but that's about it.
Bob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We've got aluminium at one end of the house and in the barn we have PVC windows and aluminium shutters and the PVC beats the heck out of the aluminium hands down. 

As for longevity, the aluminium come with a 2 year guarantee and the PVC with a 10 year guarantee and that in itself says a lot about the quality of the different materials.

When were buying our electrical goods for the barn kitchen, we went to the various main retailers such as Wortons and made a list of exact make & model numbers we liked and then went online to KuantoKusta - Comparador de preços e guia de compras online and saved €1400 off of the lowest main retailer price...... AND we also got free delivery & COD.


----------

